# IMAP-Server will nich so wie ich..



## TheBodo (25. April 2010)

Aloha,

zum ersten mal Probleme (Im Sektor Server) wo ich nicht weiterkomme...
Ich habe nen Mailserver (postfix) Emails versenden und emfpangen klappt.
Als imap-Server nutze ich dovecot und auch der funktioniert problemlos.. manchmal..

Folgendes Problem: Wenn ich mich per Webmail einlogge (rouncube - über imap, Port 993, SSL, imap_auth_type = check) klappt alles wie am Schnürrchen.
Sobald ich aber Microsoft Outlook, oder Thunderbird bemühe.. wills nicht mehr.
Thunderbird sagt dass der Server in Ordnung ist, aber Passwort und Benutzername falsch (was nicht sein kann, ich habe das jetzt gefühlte 10 Mio. mal überprüft, mit 3 Logins probiert)
Und Outlook sagt einfach: "Es kann keine Verbindung zum Server hergestellt werden."

Hat jemand irgendeine Idee woran es liegen kann?

Gruß, Christoph


----------



## Navy (25. April 2010)

tcpdump hilft hier weiter. Guck einfach mal nach, was genau schief läuft während der Kommunikation.


----------

